# Java DB Zugriff



## redpoint007 (14. Jan 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
mach mich schon die ganze Zeit schlau im Net, aber finde nicht die lösung meines Problems.
Ich benutze NetBeans 6.5 und die Java DB! Mein Problem liegt darin, das ich keine Verbindung zur Datenbank (die soll Embedded sein) erhalte... folgendes:

Angenommen ich erstelle die DB mit Code:  
static final String URL
 = "jdbc:derby:c:/start;create=true";

Nun hab ich auf C:\ den Ordner start wo die DB drin ist!

Wenn ich nun mit Netbeans auf TREIBER/JAVA DB EMBEDDED eine neue verbindung mache kann ich auf diese auch zugreifen, tabellen erstellen etc.
Über mein Quellcode kann ich mich damit aber nicht verbinden, es kommt immer der Fehler:


Die Verbindung zur Datenbank konnte nicht hergestellt werden. Die Fehlermeldung lautet: Die Datenbank 'c:/start' konnte nicht gestartet werden. Details können Sie der nächsten Ausnahme entnehmen.
Java Result: 1
ERSTELLEN ERFOLGREICH (Gesamtzeit: 0 Minuten 2 Sekunden)


Was mach ich falsch?

Gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jan 2009)

Vielleicht das gleiche Problem wie hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic81084_datenbank-netbeans.html  :?:


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2009)

so, nun da schon jemand anders gepostet hat, kann ich ja anmerken:
was bekommst du alles als Fehlermeldung? was ist mit der zweiten dort erwähnten?
wenn du 
e.printStackTrace() verwendest, dürfte auch eine evtl. vorhandene verlinkte zweite Exception zu sehen sein


----------

